# Never regained 4g after Verizon's Network went down



## DroidmanDan (Jan 8, 2012)

As we all know, Verizon's 4g network was down yesterday. Once it came back up though, I never got 4g back on my bionic. I did a factory reset which did not help. Any advice on what I should try next? After the factory reset I was still on eclipse 2.1. At the risk of it being a stupid question, can I do another wipe and reinstall the 902 OTA to see if that works? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

You may want to fxz to. 902 and start over. I would never do a factory reset for a data drop lol. Just 902 fxz it, root and flash. My data went out yesterday afternoon too, I thought it was just ics so I restored my eclipse nandroid and it came back... must have just been coincidence.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidmanDan (Jan 8, 2012)

juicy said:


> You may want to fxz to. 902 and start over. I would never do a factory reset for a data drop lol. Just 902 fxz it, root and flash. My data went out yesterday afternoon too, I thought it was just ics so I restored my eclipse nandroid and it came back... must have just been coincidence.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


As crazy as it sounds, I rebooted into CMR and decided not to do anything further until I got some advice from this post. I rebooted and 4g came back. This is after I did multiple reboots, battery pulls, factory reset, etc. I can't believe it but I'll take it. Thank you!


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Haha well good to hear

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------

